# Rare Roast Beef (for Sammies) Lots of Views!!



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2011)

*Rare Roast Beef (for Sammies) Lots of Views!!*
I finally decided to do some of my own Rare Roast Beef for sammies, when my store had "Whole Sirloins" for $2.59 per pound.
All they had next to their sign were little steak size pieces, about 1.5 to 2.7 pounds, so I went over and asked one of the 3 butchers in the back what gives.
He said, "Oh you want a whole one to smoke?----I'll bring a couple out."
He brought 4 of them out, and I picked the one that was the most even in thickness, across the whole roast (7.88 lbs).
He put the others 3 where I hadn't been able to find any. Those guys are great, the way they work with you.

Here is how I did mine:

*Day #1:*
Rinse the roast off under clean cold water, and pat dry with paper towels.
Coat the whole thing with Worcestershire Sauce (THICK).
Coat the whole thing with CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.
Wrap in Plastic Wrap, and put in foil on a dish, so it doesn't leak in your fridge.
Put in fridge over night.

*Day # 2 (smoking day):*
9:45 AM---------Pre-heat Smoker to 240˚.
10:30 AM--------Sprinkle Montreal Steak Seasoning on, and put on rack in second position.
10:30 AM--------Reset temp to 225˚.
1:30 PM--------Sterilize Meat probe & insert to center of roast (internal temp---111˚)
 3:15 PM--------Remove roast at 135˚ IT, and cover with double foil.
4:00 PM--------Allow to cool down some, cut in half with grain, wrap in plastic wrap & put in fridge to cool down over night.

*Day #3:*
Put in Freezer for 1 1/2 hours.
Slice across grain for rare roast beef sammies.

Note: After sampling on Day #2, I ended up rubbing the outer coating of Montreal Steak Seasoning off, before slicing.
Many people like it. I tried it before & didn't like it. Then I thought I had put it on too heavy.
This time I only sprinkled it on lightly, and I still don't like it. I don't mind the salt, or the heat of it, but some of it tastes like cardboard. IMO
That plus the little pieces fall off all over the place anyway.

Thanks for looking,

Bear



Seasonings:







Seasoned & Ready for fridge:






Fresh out of Smoker:






Cut in half with grain:






Zoom in for BearView!






6 pounds of nice Sammy slices of rare roast beef:






More BearView:






All packed for freezer, and a container for Supper:






Sammy Time!!!!     Nice fresh roll, with Miracle Whip (Mayo, if you must---LOL).
Provolone, A bunch of Kelchner's Horse radish:






Rare Beef:






My first plate, with some Cheese Fries (for a change):






Boy that was good!!!

Thanks Again,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 7, 2011)

Great thread Bear!

You know my weakness is thin sliced roast beef sammies.

I could eat them every day for the rest of my life!

Yours look delicious!


----------



## chef willie (Oct 7, 2011)

hm hm hm.....niceeeeeee looking sammies there Bear...and Angus to boot. Cheese fries looking good as well....how you guys say it back there 'that looks choosy'??


----------



## jak757 (Oct 7, 2011)

Now that's some tasty looking roast beef Bear -- I could go for one right now!  By the way -- I started using that thick worsty sauce thanks to you -- really good stuff.  Thanks for making me aware of it.

I also really like the little riser for your MES.  I need to make one for me.  The old back just doesn't take as well to all the bending...knees either!

Thanks Bear!


----------



## miamirick (Oct 7, 2011)

nothing wrong with that picture    i need a couple of those4 it's lunchtime!!!

like the cheese fries

You just got me in trouble with the boss she is looking at your pics and says   " look how nice and neat his smoking area is  why doesnt yours look that neat?"

thanks   i guess i know what i'm doing tomorrow


----------



## ddemerath (Oct 7, 2011)

I need to quit visiting this site on my lunch hour.  Those sammies sure put my lunch to shame.  I think I need to locate a sirloin roast and make some for myself.  Great post!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome plate my friend!!

Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Great thread Bear!
> 
> You know my weakness is thin sliced roast beef sammies.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al !!

I even pulled at the same temp as yours, just for you, instead of the 2˚ higher I usually do my Beef.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I knew you'd like it !!

Bear




Chef Willie said:


> hm hm hm.....niceeeeeee looking sammies there Bear...and Angus to boot. Cheese fries looking good as well....how you guys say it back there 'that looks choosy'??


Thanks willie!!!

You got it----My ancestors would say, "Cheeez, that looks nice & chooosy!"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear
 




JAK757 said:


> Now that's some tasty looking roast beef Bear -- I could go for one right now!  By the way -- I started using that thick worsty sauce thanks to you -- really good stuff.  Thanks for making me aware of it.
> 
> I also really like the little riser for your MES.  I need to make one for me.  The old back just doesn't take as well to all the bending...knees either!
> 
> Thanks Bear!


Double Thanks John!!!

You don't have to go as far as I did. I made those 4 risers out of pressure treated, so I could leave them out in the woods, where I was chainsaw carving.

Then I changed to doing mostly big bears anyway, and ended up having to carve them right on my Son's fork-lift (much easier). Some of my Bears weighed over 600 pounds.

I only used the risers for little Bears. I use them for other things too, to save the old back. Handy items!

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome looking sirloin bear..............Time for me to do one soon after seeing yours......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome Bloody Mess!

Great job Bear!

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 7, 2011)

Bear you are killing me .it looks yummy and bloody you will fit excellent in Transylvania  with  Count Dracula


----------



## venture (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meatinc (Oct 7, 2011)

WOW!  Awesome job - thanks for sharing.  Now - how do I convince my boss to let me get a hunk of meat like that?


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Bear,*

*If you keep posting those superb looking step by steps, this poor ole boy is going to be headed to bankruptcy soon.*

*That looks sooooo good I just gotta try it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*

*JC*


----------



## roller (Oct 7, 2011)

You better stop eating all that kinda food....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















   It just looks GREAT my friend...


----------



## tiki guy (Oct 7, 2011)

*WOW ! ...........That looks great ...I LOVE rare RB  and would  eat ALL that up in no time !    Nice  ** WORK !*


----------



## rivet (Oct 7, 2011)

What a beautiful roast you made! That was insanely delicious looking, and your sammich plate....well, that too if there are any words to describe that visual DELICIOUSNESS! Can't beat that combo in that sammy and those cheese fries; well, I could almost smell 'em. Perfectly browned and piping hot I'm sure.

Wow.

I have got to make one of these roasts. I see them at Sam's for $2.29 - $2.49 a lb justabout every time I go there. I need to make it happen. Thanks for the sharing, Bear!


----------



## slownlow (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice job the roast looks great.   Sammies look great too!


----------



## jpenny2525 (Oct 7, 2011)

AWESOME looking Roast Beef/Sammies!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks great. I like the addition of the cheese fries.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2011)

miamirick said:


> nothing wrong with that picture    i need a couple of those4 it's lunchtime!!!
> 
> like the cheese fries
> 
> ...


Uh Oh---Now I did it!!!

I really don't have that much out there to keep nice & neat.

Thank You rick!!

Bear




ddemerath said:


> I need to quit visiting this site on my lunch hour.  Those sammies sure put my lunch to shame.  I think I need to locate a sirloin roast and make some for myself.  Great post!


Thanks DD!!

Bear




fpnmf said:


> Awesome plate my friend!!
> 
> Craig


Thank You Craig,

Your Roast Beef thread was another one of the ones that got me to "Git 'er done!!"

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks Wonder as usual!


----------



## smokin vegas (Oct 7, 2011)

This post brings out my carnivorous side.     This is my next smoking project!!!!   Thank you for sharing!


----------



## smokin vegas (Oct 7, 2011)

This post brings out my carnivorous side.     This is my next smoking project!!!!   Thank you for sharing!  What is CBP please?


----------



## hemi (Oct 7, 2011)

cracked/crushed black pepper..


----------



## billebouy (Oct 7, 2011)

Perfect rare side-to-side, nicely done.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 7, 2011)

WOW almost missed this one!!!  That is unreal Bear!!!!  This just took the top spot on my things to smoke next!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtcunni (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks excellent Bear! Thanks for sharing your whole process!


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 8, 2011)

That truly is a fine lookin roast Bear, thanks for sharing the view.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Awesome looking sirloin bear..............Time for me to do one soon after seeing yours......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!

One of the easiest smoke I ever did.

Bear




TJohnson said:


> Awesome Bloody Mess!
> 
> Great job Bear!
> 
> Todd


LOL----Yup, but it tastes great.

Thanks Todd!!!

Bear




africanmeat said:


> Bear you are killing me .it looks yummy and bloody you will fit excellent in Transylvania  with  Count Dracula


Thanks Aaron----SmokinAl made me do it !!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear
 




Venture said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thank You Merv!

Bear




meatinc said:


> WOW!  Awesome job - thanks for sharing.  Now - how do I convince my boss to let me get a hunk of meat like that?


Thanks MeatInc!!

The whole thing was $20, and I ended up with 6 pounds of awesome roast beef, after so much blood ran out while cooling.

Bear




JC1947 said:


> *Bear,*
> 
> *If you keep posting those superb looking step by steps, this poor ole boy is going to be headed to bankruptcy soon.*
> 
> ...


Than You Much, JC!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2011)

Roller said:


> You better stop eating all that kinda food....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup---Blew my diet again !!!

Thanks Roller,

Bear




Tiki Guy said:


> *WOW ! ...........That looks great ...I LOVE rare RB  and would  eat ALL that up in no time !    Nice  ** WORK !*


Thanks Tiki !!!

Bear
 




Rivet said:


> What a beautiful roast you made! That was insanely delicious looking, and your sammich plate....well, that too if there are any words to describe that visual DELICIOUSNESS! Can't beat that combo in that sammy and those cheese fries; well, I could almost smell 'em. Perfectly browned and piping hot I'm sure.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I have got to make one of these roasts. I see them at Sam's for $2.29 - $2.49 a lb justabout every time I go there. I need to make it happen. Thanks for the sharing, Bear!


Thank You Very Much, Rivet !!!

Bear

 


slownlow said:


> Nice job the roast looks great.   Sammies look great too!


Thanks Josh !!

Bear




jpenny2525 said:


> AWESOME looking Roast Beef/Sammies!


Thank You, JP !!!

Bear


bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great. I like the addition of the cheese fries.


Thanks Brian!!!

All I did was sprinkle some shredded Mozz & Cheddar on the fries, in the toaster oven for a few minutes, and I couldn't believe how good that worked. They were better than I thought they'd be.

My plate looks funny without my signature "Roasted Reds".  LOL

Bear


----------



## michael ark (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks great as always


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Looks Wonder as usual!


Thanks Ross!!

Bear




Smokin Vegas said:


> This post brings out my carnivorous side.     This is my next smoking project!!!!   Thank you for sharing!  What is CBP please?


Thank You Ivie!!

Like Hemi said, Cracked or Crushed Black Pepper.

Bear




Hemi said:


> cracked/crushed black pepper..


Thanks for covering that!!

Bear




billebouy said:


> Perfect rare side-to-side, nicely done.


Thanks billebouy !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> WOW almost missed this one!!!  That is unreal Bear!!!!  This just took the top spot on my things to smoke next!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Bomber!!

Bear




Dtcunni said:


> Looks excellent Bear! Thanks for sharing your whole process!


Thanks,

Bear


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great job Bear; RRB doesn't get any better than that.

Mayo,horseradish,Provolone,cheezy taters..................WOW!

You've got the food pyramid covered.

Thanks for the Qview buddy 

P.S. Awesome BearView


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks tasty Bear! Next time leave it in the cryopack in the fridge for 4 weeks before smoking it and then you will have something truly magnificent.


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 8, 2011)

I am curios to know what your second plate looked like? The first one looked great.


----------



## ellymae (Oct 8, 2011)

Love the rare beef!!!

Looking good.


----------



## bassman (Oct 8, 2011)

That's about as pretty as it gets, Bear!  I'd just love to have a pile of that for a French dip.


----------



## tyotrain (Oct 8, 2011)

That looks great.. Nice job bet it was tasty... Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking good Bear - If you keep posting stuff like this you are going to get a following!


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant. Done to perfection,rare like I prefer. Thats a great price on whole sirloin. Its also a really neat tidy set up. Hiding that photo from wife.


----------



## 818smoker (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh Man, that looks awesome.  MAkes me want a roast beef sammie right now.   How long does the sliced roast beef stay good in the vacuum bags?

Grant


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks awesome! SmokinAl seems to be quite an inspiration lately. That meal must've been heaven when you added the cheese fries.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> I am curios to know what your second plate looked like? The first one looked great.


Thanks Dave!

The second one was just a lonely Twin to the first Sammy.

Bear




DanMcG said:


> That truly is a fine lookin roast Bear, thanks for sharing the view.


Thank You Dan!!!

Bear




michael ark said:


> Looks great as always


Thanks Michael !!!

Bear
 




raptor700 said:


> Great job Bear; RRB doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> Mayo,horseradish,Provolone,cheezy taters..................WOW!
> 
> ...


Thank You Rap !!!

LOL---You better like BearViews---You named them.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Looks tasty Bear! Next time leave it in the cryopack in the fridge for 4 weeks before smoking it and then you will have something truly magnificent.


Thanks Solar!!!

I can't do that. It says on the pack "sell by 10-8". I figure they got a reason.

Not to say you or others shouldn't do that.

I'm an old guy set in my ways---I use fresh meat----Tasted Awesome this way.

Bear




ellymae said:


> Love the rare beef!!!
> 
> Looking good.


Thanks Elly!!

Bear




Bassman said:


> That's about as pretty as it gets, Bear!  I'd just love to have a pile of that for a French dip.


Thanks Bassman!!!

I did the French Dip thing the next day---MMMMmmmmmm........

Bear
 




tyotrain said:


> That looks great.. Nice job bet it was tasty... Have fun and Happy smoking


Thank You Much, Tyo !!

Bear


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 9, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Solar!!!
> 
> I can't do that. It says on the pack "sell by 10-8". I figure they got a reason.
> 
> ...




So you don't eat any aged beef? You are truly missing out then.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Looking good Bear - If you keep posting stuff like this you are going to get a following!


LOL---Thanks Gary!

Bear




Moikel said:


> Absolutely brilliant. Done to perfection,rare like I prefer. Thats a great price on whole sirloin. Its also a really neat tidy set up. Hiding that photo from wife.


Thanks Moikel !!!

It's easy to keep just a couple items neat.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2011)

818Smoker said:


> Oh Man, that looks awesome.  MAkes me want a roast beef sammie right now.   How long does the sliced roast beef stay good in the vacuum bags?
> 
> Grant


Thanks Smoker!!!

It keeps a long time for me.

I would guess at least a year, but mine has never had to for more than 6 months.

Somebody keeps eating it.

Bear




teeznuts said:


> Looks awesome! SmokinAl seems to be quite an inspiration lately. That meal must've been heaven when you added the cheese fries.


Thanks Teez!!!

Ole Al has always been an inspiration to me too.

That cheese was a spur of the moment thing, and It will definitely be repeated here often.

Bear


----------



## darkmoondreamer (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks awesome!!! Bear, where are you placing your AMNPS inside the smoker? I have the MES 30.....love the idea of placing it in the foil tray but have no idea where you would find space to place it. On a rack above the meat? Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank You, Dreamer !!

Your AMNPS should fit on the bars, to the left of your chip burner, in your MES 30, unless you have the analog MES.

If you have that one, PM Todd Johnson for where guys are putting it.

Bear


----------



## smokin vegas (Oct 12, 2011)

Would a cross rib roast be suitable for this. Which is more tender sirlon or the cross rib?   I bought on sometime back and I want to cook it soon.   Also have you ever tried smoking salt or fresh herbs?   I was thinking that would dry them and give an interesting unique  flavor.


----------



## darkmoondreamer (Oct 12, 2011)

Bear I am putting it to the left of the chip burner....I was thinking you were using yours placed inside the foil tray, and then into the smoker....unless you just placed it in the tray to light it.....I have to analyze everything, lol!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2011)

darkmoondreamer said:


> Bear I am putting it to the left of the chip burner....I was thinking you were using yours placed inside the foil tray, and then into the smoker....unless you just placed it in the tray to light it.....I have to analyze everything, lol!


Now I see why you asked that:

I got into the habit of lighting my AMNS (with dust) in a foil pan, so I didn't get sawdust all over my front porch.

And under the Amazing is a fire brick wrapped in foil, so I don't wreck anything I set it on.

I don't want to get yelled at---LOL

BTW: A foil pan might constrict air flow inside the MES.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2011)

Smokin Vegas said:


> Would a cross rib roast be suitable for this. Which is more tender sirlon or the cross rib?   I bought on sometime back and I want to cook it soon.   Also have you ever tried smoking salt or fresh herbs?   I was thinking that would dry them and give an interesting unique  flavor.




A cross rib roast would be fine!!

I have smoked salt, and it is awesome.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 12, 2011)

darkmoondreamer said:


> Looks awesome!!! Bear, where are you placing your AMNPS inside the smoker? I have the MES 30.....love the idea of placing it in the foil tray but have no idea where you would find space to place it. On a rack above the meat? Thanks


It's a tight fit, so how about making a little foil pan of your own?

TJ


----------



## fire393 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, that looks great!!

How do you keep that window on your mess so clean???


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2011)

Fire393 said:


> Wow, that looks great!!
> 
> How do you keep that window on your mess so clean???


Thank You, Fire!

I clean it before each time I use it.

If you get it every time you use it, it's real easy, just like the window in my "Lopi" Woodstove door.

If I let it go one time, it bakes on.

Bear


----------



## darkmoondreamer (Oct 12, 2011)

No Todd, not just getting around to using it!  I thought I sent you an email a long time ago saying it was working great. I use it a couple of times a week just fine, using the suggestions we already discussed in emails. I know it fits perfectly in the space to the left of the chip tray. I asked Bear this question directly rather than you because I wanted to know if he was placing his AMNPS INSIDE the big foil casserole dish before he placed in the the smoker. I thought perhaps it was another option.   It was easy for him to see what I meant by his reply:

"Now I see why you asked that:

I got into the habit of lighting my AMNS (with dust) in a foil pan, so I didn't get sawdust all over my front porch.

And under the Amazing is a fire brick wrapped in foil, so I don't wreck anything I set it on.

I don't want to get yelled at---LOL

BTW: A foil pan might constrict air flow inside the MES."

Thank you Bear for your explanation, and thank you Todd for being so concerned I was using the pellet smoker the correct way


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 12, 2011)

darkmoondreamer said:


> No Todd, not just getting around to using it!  I thought I sent you an email a long time ago saying it was working great. I use it a couple of times a week just fine, using the suggestions we already discussed in emails. I know it fits perfectly in the space to the left of the chip tray. I asked Bear this question directly rather than you because I wanted to know if he was placing his AMNPS INSIDE the big foil casserole dish before he placed in the the smoker. I thought perhaps it was another option.   It was easy for him to see what I meant by his reply:
> 
> "Now I see why you asked that:
> 
> ...


Sorry to come across snobby!!

I didn't read your post correctly......

Didn't mean to yell, the info was cut and pasted from WORD

Again, accept my apology...Please?

Todd


----------



## darkmoondreamer (Oct 13, 2011)

thank you Todd, I appreciate that!. After a good nights sleep I can see that. I love my AMNPS very much and was just thinking Bear had come up with a new fangled way to use it, lol! I appreciate you writing


----------



## darkmoondreamer (Oct 13, 2011)

repeat post


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2011)

darkmoondreamer said:


> thank you Todd, I appreciate that!. After a good nights sleep I can see that. I love my AMNPS very much and was just thinking Bear had come up with a new fangled way to use it, lol! I appreciate you writing


Hi Dreamer,

Just so you know, I have tried putting my AMNS in my water pan, but it didn't burn well, I think because of the walls of the pan blocking air flow. Then I put a wrapped fire brick under it, in the water pan, and it burned much better, I guess because it wasn't down in the bottom of the pan any more, that way.

Also: I did this when cold smoking, and I was just experimenting, and it was nice I could see it through the window, instead of having to open the door to see how much had burned, to log into my notebook. My notes were to give Todd info of what I did & what happened when I did it. I did a lot of experimenting & testing with Todd's little miracles, but probably only about 2% of what he did & still does.

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sirloin tip smoked.........................1

Number of post .............................15


----------



## sqwib (Oct 14, 2011)

How, ON GODS GREEN EARTH, did I miss this post.

Bear, what an incredible post, sorry I missed it... I usually can smell your posts right away!!


----------



## flash (Oct 14, 2011)

Missed it too. Great job Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Sirloin tip smoked.........................1
> 
> Number of post .............................15


Yup, Sorry about that Mark.

It's an old habit I picked up---Thanking people for giving me nice compliments, and answering any of their questions.

Many of them return the favor, when I compliment their smokes.

If you would like to compliment any of my smoked meat threads, I will be sure to thank you too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank You SQWIB & Flash !!!

Bear


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 14, 2011)

*OH. EMM. GEE.*  (as the young people say)

That beef looks freaking amazing.   Instant bookmark on this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2011)

teebob2000 said:


> *OH. EMM. GEE.*  (as the young people say)
> 
> That beef looks freaking amazing.   Instant bookmark on this thread!!!!!!!




Thank You very Much Teebob, and I think I just saw an Awesome Roast Beef Smoke yesterday, with your name on it too !!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## seanf (Oct 15, 2011)

I mentioned this post to my wife this morning, and ended up this afternoon with a 10.5-lb. sirloin tip.

Reckon I'm gonna try it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll probably amend the spices a bit with some help from Prudhomme's recipes; he's got a pretty good mix for beef, adds a little different pepper and other stuff, I think I can skip the Monterey altogether.  anyway, let's go find the Worcestershire sauce and get the party started...those slices look awesome!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2011)

SeanF said:


> I mentioned this post to my wife this morning, and ended up this afternoon with a 10.5-lb. sirloin tip.
> 
> Reckon I'm gonna try it
> 
> ...


Thanks Sean!!

That's great !!!

I'm kinda lazy, when it comes to spices---usually the "Bear" minimum (LOL---Pun intended).

Just remember to throw it in the freezer for a couple hours before slicing, or cutting it real thin on the auto slicer won't work to good.

Bear


----------



## seanf (Oct 16, 2011)

it's in tin foil right now.  the closest thing we have to an autoslicer is an electric knife, so we'll see how that goes; I'm prolly just gonna slice it as thin as I can with that.  Internal temp ended up somewhere north of 140, took about 3 hours.  My wife made me cut a chunk off for beef tips before I cooked it, she used the same spice mix for those, they smell AWESOME.

I'm about to be very full


----------



## boykjo (Oct 16, 2011)

hey shawn... start a thread on that sirloin tip..... break out the camera and post some qveiw........ If you need a slicer, you know where one is at........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## seanf (Oct 17, 2011)

that Globe is a prize, man, I used to cuss 'em when I worked for Hobart, 'cuz I knew how good they were.  I was waiting until you got finished with your weekend to call you, I want some sausage!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2015)

I had to bump this for the following reason:

This is another thing I have to make when the weather warms up.

Mrs Bear went shopping last Friday, and I told her to get me a pound of "Rare Roast Beef" lunch meat & a loaf of Rye Bread. It was $12.99 for that pound of RB. If you look at page #1 on this thread, you'll see that my Sirloin Tip cost me $2.59 per pound. I'm sure I can't get any that cheap now, but the pound of roast beef that she got was from "Eye Round" which I know I can still get for under $4 per pound.

C'mon Spring!!!

Bear


----------



## aceoky (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm SO glad you bumped it because I'd not seen it and am really glad I got to ! Amazing job (as usual)


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 8, 2015)

Yup,  I need to make some myself.   If I can find a deal on some meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2015)

Aceoky said:


> I'm SO glad you bumped it because I'd not seen it and am really glad I got to ! Amazing job (as usual)


Thank You!!

This is also in my Step by Step Index.

I'm glad you like it.

Bear


c farmer said:


> Yup, I need to make some myself. If I can find a deal on some meat.


Yup----I figure anything's better than the $12.99 Mrs Bear just bought, and that wasn't even smoked!!!

Bear


----------



## wizit247 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just made some this weekend almost exactly following your step by step. Came out amazing!!!

Thanks Bear!













11060958_805317549537057_6118570402285521622_n.jpg



__ wizit247
__ Mar 9, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2015)

wizit247 said:


> Just made some this weekend almost exactly following your step by step. Came out amazing!!!
> 
> Thanks Bear!


That's Great---Looks Real Good too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad you liked it !!

Great price too!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## swoodze (Mar 9, 2015)

Bear,

Thank you for bumping this it looks awesome. I think I will have to try this at some point this summer, I also love roast beef sammies.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2015)

swoodze said:


> Bear,
> 
> Thank you for bumping this it looks awesome. I think I will have to try this at some point this summer, I also love roast beef sammies.


That's Great !!!

You'll love it, and you can't beat the price. 

This is one of the biggest money savers I do. (Along with a vacuum sealer)

Bear


----------



## masonman1345 (Mar 12, 2015)

That would satisfy this fat guy. Looks awesome.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2015)

masonman1345 said:


> That would satisfy this fat guy. Looks awesome.


Thank You Very Much !!!

Bear


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Mar 21, 2016)

I hate to ask this, for fear it may make me look like an idiot, and I don't want to read all 5 pages of replies to see if this question is answered, but how do you know which way the grain is running when cutting a roast like this in half after it's been rubbed and smoked?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2016)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> I hate to ask this, for fear it may make me look like an idiot, and I don't want to read all 5 pages of replies to see if this question is answered, but how do you know which way the grain is running when cutting a roast like this in half after it's been rubbed and smoked?


Good Question!!
On a big roast like this it doesn't really matter, because I cut it in half because I want smaller pieces to slice on my slicer. I actually cut it with the grain so I can slice it across grain with the big flat side against the fence of the slicer. If I get it wrong, I'll just cut it in half again & turn it the way I want it.

However, if you want to know for sure which direction the "grain" goes, just poke a knife into it about a half inch deep or more. Then press the knife handle down so the blade lays flat on the surface of the meat, and push down until the tip of the knife pops out of the meat. This should show you which direction the strands of meat are going.

Hope that makes sense to people other than the guy (Me) who tried to explain that.

Bear


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Mar 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Good Question!!
> On a big roast like this it doesn't really matter, because I cut it in half because I want smaller pieces to slice on my slicer. I actually cut it with the grain so I can slice it across grain with the big flat side against the fence of the slicer. If I get it wrong, I'll just cut it in half again & turn it the way I want it.
> 
> However, if you want to know for sure which direction the "grain" goes, just poke a knife into it about a half inch deep or more. Then press the knife handle down so the blade lays flat on the surface of the meat, and push down until the tip of the knife pops out of the meat. This should show you which direction the strands of meat are going.
> ...


Thank you!!!  That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2016)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> Thank you!!!  That makes perfect sense.


That's Great !!

Sometimes when I explain something like that, I think maybe I'm the only one who understands what I'm saying.

I feel better now!

Bear


----------



## bambam204 (Mar 23, 2016)

This roast beef looks amazing! Awesome step by step Bear! I will have to try this sometime!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2016)

BamBam204 said:


> This roast beef looks amazing! Awesome step by step Bear! I will have to try this sometime!


Thank You Bam!!!

This is so much better than Store Bought Rare RB Lunch meat, and a lot cheaper.

Bear


----------



## smokin218r (Mar 24, 2016)

Yep, looks awesome and on the list!

As always your step by step makes it look too easy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2016)

Smokin218R said:


> Yep, looks awesome and on the list!
> 
> As always your step by step makes it look too easy.


Thank You Sir!!

It looks easy because it is easy.

If it wasn't easy, I probably wouldn't do it.  I'm just a Bear.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## simsfmly (Jun 18, 2017)

Outstanding post, Bear.  Exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## simsfmly (Jun 18, 2017)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> I hate to ask this, for fear it may make me look like an idiot, and I don't want to read all 5 pages of replies to see if this question is answered, but how do you know which way the grain is running when cutting a roast like this in half after it's been rubbed and smoked?


One way I was shown (with brisket, but I'm sure it would work here), is to place a wooden skewer through a corner in the direction you'll want to slice it BEFORE you rub it.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2017)

simsfmly said:


> Outstanding post, Bear.  Exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks for the heads up.


Thank You!!

Glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## petehalsted (Mar 6, 2018)

In my quest to fill the freezer with MREs and as an excuse to play with my new Chef Choice 615. I did a batch of roast beef.  Since I had never done roast beef for sandwiches before, my first stop was Bear's Step-By-Step list. I also did some other general searches, and decided that Sirloin Tip Roast was my #1 choice but was prepared to go with Top or Bottom road if I couldn't find one. Publix had a little 2 pounder that they actually called a roast. So I rang the bell and ask the butcher if they had anything bigger. He came out with a whole one cyrovaced, he was a bit shocked when I said I would take the whole thing. 

I trim what little fat and connective tissue was on it. Seasoned with SPOG and in the MES @225 with AMNPS with Apple/Cherry/Pecan 40/40/20. 

3 hours 50 minutes later I pulled it at an IT of 135. Let it rest for a couple of hours on the counter, then halved it. Wrapped the halves and place in fridge to continue to cool, and final in the freezer for  1 1/2 hours before slicing.

(6) 12 oz packs in the freezer, plus enough for a couple of good sandwiches this week. Momma doesn't isn't a big fan of roast beef, and especially not when she saw how rare this was, so most of this will go on my sandwiches. 

It tastes fantastic and super tender. NO MORE STORE BOUGHT ROAST BEEF FOR THIS GUY!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 6, 2018)

Pete that looks fantastic .


----------



## sqwib (Mar 6, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> In my quest to fill the freezer with MREs and as an excuse to play with my new Chef Choice 615. I did a batch of roast beef.  Since I had never done roast beef for sandwiches before, my first stop was Bear's Step-By-Step list. I also did some other general searches, and decided that Sirloin Tip Roast was my #1 choice but was prepared to go with Top or Bottom road if I couldn't find one. Publix had a little 2 pounder that they actually called a roast. So I rang the bell and ask the butcher if they had anything bigger. He came out with a whole one cyrovaced, he was a bit shocked when I said I would take the whole thing.
> 
> I trim what little fat and connective tissue was on it. Seasoned with SPOG and in the MES @225 with AMNPS with Apple/Cherry/Pecan 40/40/20.
> 
> ...




Looks Great, Pete!!:)   Glad you like it !!
After looking at your Pics, I'm reminded it's been too long since I've done another one of these.
I think I'll wait for a little nicer weather & get to it !!

Bear


----------

